# Argh, I took Immodium on Wednesday and now I can't go!



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have IBS-D. I had a bad attack on Wednesday night. I took two Immodium that day. Now, I can't go to the bathroom--It's been FIVE days. I never have this problem. I feel nauseated and bloated. What should I do?


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Have you tried FYBOGEL ?


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Have you tried FYBOGEL ?


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I use Imodium all the time and I do have times when I will go 2 days with out a BM. I never let it go on for longer then that. I usually eat something that that normally I would not eat and would give me an attack. I keep peanut butter in the frig but if that does not seem to do the job I have Metamucial cookies on hand. One usually does the job in about 8 hours. Make sure you drink water when you are taking the metamucial cookie. In fact you should be drinking 8 glasses of water a day. Water is very important in getting your system to function. Something else if you don't have a BM for more then 3 days I think that you should be contacting your Dr. You could have a blockage. That is serious.A few other things you can do to break the dam are snack on Chocolate, grapes, plums and drink prune Juice. don't go over board because the dam will break and you again will have "D" but that is better then having surgery for a blockage. I have no problem with Imodium. I can take up to 4 with out any problems. Usually if I have taken 4 I will go that day and another without a BM but that is not serious. Some can't take Imodium. I don't know if you take it on a regular basis or not. I have taken it for over 10 years except the time I was on Lotronex. Don't let this go any longer but contact your Dr.Your system is trying to tell you something. Taffy


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I use Imodium all the time and I do have times when I will go 2 days with out a BM. I never let it go on for longer then that. I usually eat something that that normally I would not eat and would give me an attack. I keep peanut butter in the frig but if that does not seem to do the job I have Metamucial cookies on hand. One usually does the job in about 8 hours. Make sure you drink water when you are taking the metamucial cookie. In fact you should be drinking 8 glasses of water a day. Water is very important in getting your system to function. Something else if you don't have a BM for more then 3 days I think that you should be contacting your Dr. You could have a blockage. That is serious.A few other things you can do to break the dam are snack on Chocolate, grapes, plums and drink prune Juice. don't go over board because the dam will break and you again will have "D" but that is better then having surgery for a blockage. I have no problem with Imodium. I can take up to 4 with out any problems. Usually if I have taken 4 I will go that day and another without a BM but that is not serious. Some can't take Imodium. I don't know if you take it on a regular basis or not. I have taken it for over 10 years except the time I was on Lotronex. Don't let this go any longer but contact your Dr.Your system is trying to tell you something. Taffy


----------



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm with you, Jen. I save for immodium for emergencies only. Cause after I take them I'll be all screwed up for atleast a week


----------



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm with you, Jen. I save for immodium for emergencies only. Cause after I take them I'll be all screwed up for atleast a week


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

I've been there! Two Immodiums will clog me up real good. If I start having an attack I start with 1/2 of an Immodium (actually the generic 2mg Loperamide Hydrochloride pills I get at Costco)and, if no effect, the other 1/2 pill in 20 minutes or so. 90 percent of the time that does the trick without the 'clogging' problem. The few times I overdo the Immodium I've found that a big serving of a quality ice cream, like Haagen-Dazs, gets things moving again. I have to stay away from cheaper ice creams that use hydrogenated oils and lots of chemicals as they act like an explosive in my stomach causing a painful D attack. Just keep drinking plenty of water and things hopefully will return to normal soon.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

I've been there! Two Immodiums will clog me up real good. If I start having an attack I start with 1/2 of an Immodium (actually the generic 2mg Loperamide Hydrochloride pills I get at Costco)and, if no effect, the other 1/2 pill in 20 minutes or so. 90 percent of the time that does the trick without the 'clogging' problem. The few times I overdo the Immodium I've found that a big serving of a quality ice cream, like Haagen-Dazs, gets things moving again. I have to stay away from cheaper ice creams that use hydrogenated oils and lots of chemicals as they act like an explosive in my stomach causing a painful D attack. Just keep drinking plenty of water and things hopefully will return to normal soon.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I also only take on Immodium for a bad D attack.







What helps me go a day or two later is by drinking alot of water throughout the day and at night eating a big bowl of raisin bran and a big cup of coffee!! Don't know why but it gets things moving for me the next morning!! Good luck!


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I also only take on Immodium for a bad D attack.







What helps me go a day or two later is by drinking alot of water throughout the day and at night eating a big bowl of raisin bran and a big cup of coffee!! Don't know why but it gets things moving for me the next morning!! Good luck!


----------



## FedUp2 (Aug 30, 2000)

Don't worry, that has happened to me too. I used to take just 2 immodium and I wouldn't go to the bathroom for about 4 days-fine with me, I would rather not go than have D. But it did make me feel full all the time, and a little nauseous. Recently 2 hasn't worked, or 3 or 4, so I have recently had to take 5, and then I can't go for 5 days (it has never been longer than that.) Friday I took 5, and then on Sunday I took 2 Fibercon chewable tablets. What do you know, Monday I woke up and boom, I went, and I went, and I went. So I guess the fiber overrided the immodium. That might help you. I have been taking immodium pretty regularly for about 6 months now (by regular I mean every couple of weeks) and everytime I take them I can't go for a few days. I guess it happens to everyone. Good luck!


----------



## FedUp2 (Aug 30, 2000)

Don't worry, that has happened to me too. I used to take just 2 immodium and I wouldn't go to the bathroom for about 4 days-fine with me, I would rather not go than have D. But it did make me feel full all the time, and a little nauseous. Recently 2 hasn't worked, or 3 or 4, so I have recently had to take 5, and then I can't go for 5 days (it has never been longer than that.) Friday I took 5, and then on Sunday I took 2 Fibercon chewable tablets. What do you know, Monday I woke up and boom, I went, and I went, and I went. So I guess the fiber overrided the immodium. That might help you. I have been taking immodium pretty regularly for about 6 months now (by regular I mean every couple of weeks) and everytime I take them I can't go for a few days. I guess it happens to everyone. Good luck!


----------

